# Fresh Prince Of Bel Air (Le Boeuf Remix)



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

One of my son's friends played this for me today. An old fave with a new twist.






Enjoy -8

Cooks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very relaxing take on the original. Sounds like a summer song, could imagine dancing at a pool in Ibiza, not able to say my own name listening to this...


----------

